# Remise à niveau d'un iBook G3



## Kartel (2 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iBook G3 - 1ère génération (code : 406).

J'aimerais avoir vos conseils / recommandations avisées pour le remettre à niveau. Mes besoins sont limités : un OS agréable, un bon traitement de texte (pour écrire le prochain Goncourt ? ) et une bonne connexion Internet en Wifi.

Les caractéristiques sont les suivantes :
- Mac OS 8.6
- QuickTime 4.0
- Mémoire virtuelle : 64 Mo
- Mémoire intégrée : 32 Mo
- Mémoire vidéo : 4 Mo
- Cache post. niveau 2 : 512 Ko
- Processeur : PowerGC G3
- Vitesse : 300 MHz
- Absence de carte AirPort

Un grand merci à vous par avance !

Kartel


----------



## Yuls (3 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
C'est quand même une machine qui date d'il y a 20 ans (1999), pour l'utilisation faudra te limiter à de la bureautique (avec des anciennes versions d'Office), et quelques logiciels peu gourmands.
Je te conseille de te pencher de plus près sur la fiche technique de cet iBook chez Everymac *=>* https://everymac.com/systems/apple/ibook/specs/ibook.html
Si tu souhaites vraiment le remettre à niveau, il faudra prendre en compte l'achat de quelques pièces sur le marché de l'occasion, comme une carte Airport, de la RAM, et un disque dur (ou même un SSD en IDE), donc bricolage à faire en perspective.
Sans vouloir te décevoir, tu ne pourras pas surfer sur Internet sur des sites récents, avec des versions anciennes de navigateurs qui ne supportent les technos de 2017 (Flash / HTML 5  etc...)
Une donnée que tu n'évoques pas, pourquoi avoir pris cet iBook et pas un Mac récent ? Pour son prix ?
Ou c'est purement pour la collection ?

A toi de voir


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2017)

+1 avec Yuls, une très belle machine de collection, qui te limitera à de vieux OS et logiciels.

Et pour changer le DD, compte 2/3 heures de boulot et un démontage complexe (que je connais bien).


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2017)

Avec 64Mo de Ram, tu vas être plus que limité…

Perso, j'ai un 500MHz avec un petit SSD ATA (pas SATA) et 512Mo de Ram. Il tourne très bien même en Wifi, mais c'est évidemment très limité question sites disponibles pour cette antiquité…

Le mien refuse obstinément de démarrer sous Os9 en interne (certainement à cause du SSD), mais autrement (avec une clé Usb par ex) Os9 est très agréable. Sauf pour Internet, même avec Classilia.

Ca fait quand même une excellente machine à écrire avec Word5 sur un Système antéX


----------



## Kartel (4 Novembre 2017)

Hello à tous,

Je vous remercie de vos réponses !

Oui, c'est un achat plus collector qu'autre chose. Je n'ai plus aucun appareil mac chez moi depuis plusieurs années. Mais c'est le modèle de mon adolescence et son design reste d'actualité.

Donc, si je comprends bien, je n'ai pas grand chose à en attendre. Surtout en terme de navigation Internet. Bon, il me reste à trouver un CD de Word 5 pour iBook... avez vous des idées ?

Bonne soirée !

Kartel


----------



## Yuls (4 Novembre 2017)

Un ajout d'une barrette de RAM lui donnerait un peu de tonus, cette partie n'est pas difficile à démonter : https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/iBook+G3+Clamshell+RAM+Replacement/107
Y a bien un membre du forum qui a une barrette en rab dans ses tiroirs...

Pour la version d'Office, essaye de trouver sur le marché de l'occasion, la 2001 version Mac : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Office_2001


----------



## Kartel (5 Novembre 2017)

Merci Yuls !

C'est idiot mais ce qui va me freiner est l'absence de graveur de CD...

J'ai également trouvé ce site qui permet de télécharger gratuitement un ensemble de logiciels d'époque : https://www.macintoshrepository.org/index.php

Certains d'entre vous le connaissent ?


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2017)

Oui c'est un bon site, et il y en a d'autre, cherche "abandonware mac" dans google. Pour Office, la version 2001 est la plus adapté, et c'est une bonne version d'Office.

Sinon les iBook Parlourde sont de belles machines. Perso j'en ai 6, deux Mandarine, une Myrtille, une Cassis, une Graphite et une Key Lime 

J'ai tout presque tout passé en 544 ou 578 Mo de RAM avec une barrette de 512 dans chaque (j'ai les barrettes dans mes placards pour les autres).

Par contre je pensais tout passer au SSD, Invité tu peux confirmer ton soucis de boot sous OS 9 ? Est-ce que c'est une marque de SSD particulière ou utilises-tu un kit IDE-mSATA ?


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Par contre je pensais tout passer au SSD, Invité tu peux confirmer ton soucis de boot sous OS 9 ? Est-ce que c'est une marque de SSD particulière ou utilises-tu un kit IDE-mSATA ?



C'est sur un iBook Dual Usb, pas sur une Palourde.
Le SSD est un Pata SPCC Solid State

Mais, heu, comment dire…
Je viens de voir que dans à-propos, il me dit "Gestionnaire OS9 : non" 

Je copie ce qu'il y a dedans et je re-formate en cochant bien la case (ce que je pensais avoir déjà fait de nombreuses fois…)


----------



## melaure (7 Novembre 2017)

Ha intéressant, tiens moi au courant. Mais normalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis ...


----------



## dandu (7 Novembre 2017)

J'ai un SSD OWC dans un de mes palourdes, ça fonctionne sans soucis tant qu'on dépasse pas ~120 Go, le plus compliqué étant le démontage.


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Ha intéressant, tiens moi au courant. Mais normalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis ...



Ben, c'est un non définitif entre "Solid State" et OS9.
Même en re-formatant (je l'avais même fait avec OS9) le SSD n'est pas détecté au boot.
Là, en démarrant sur un OS9 en FW, les 2 partitions du SSD (OsX et OS9) n'existent pas. Même ISA qui détecte un disque n'affiche pas les partitions.
La prochaine fois je mettrais le prix, comme Pierre…



			
				dandu a dit:
			
		

> le plus compliqué étant le démontage.


Très chiant tu veux dire !


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2017)

Et donc qu'as-tu comme produit Invité ? Pata SPCC Solid State, ce n'est pas une marque ...


----------



## Invité (8 Novembre 2017)

SPCC, je pense que c'est Silicon-Power.
Cela dit, je n'ai jamais trouvé de référence pour ce disque…


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2017)

Ok, perso j'ai pris du transcend, ça me paraissait plus sur ...


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (24 Novembre 2017)

Pour Internet, je te conseillerais d'oublier. J'ai un G3 400, ça rame à mort (sans compter que même avec Tenfourfox, il n'y a pas une top-compatibilité sur les sites web).

Si je cherche un pilote ou autre, il est souvent plus rapide d'allumer mon PC, télécharger le truc, le mettre sur une clé USB et transférer de la clé USB au G3 plutôt que de télécharger directement à partir du G3.

Et pour le Wifi, je serais toi je laisserais tomber aussi à moins d'avoir une vieille box. Les Airport sont compatibles seulement wifi b et WPA, donc avec un réseau récent en wifi n et WPA2 c'est galère.

Pour le disque dur, on trouve quelques disques en occase, il faut privilégier les modèles les plus récents en PATA. J'avais trouvé du 40Go assez facilement.
Les SSD je dirais que c'est pourri, le seul qui en faisait était Trancend, c'était cher et pas rapide car bridé par le port PATA.


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2017)

Vous avez déjà vu ce post ?

#1


----------



## melaure (27 Novembre 2017)

Oui j'ai acheté plusieurs kit mSATA vers IDE. Cela a le format d'un disque IDE 2"5, et c'est moins cher qu'un SSD IDE. Les Transcend sont devenu trop cher, les OWC l'ont toujours été, et j'ai pas trop confiance dans KingSpec. Donc ces convertisseurs sont pas mal ...

Et Ok on plafonne à l'ATA 100, mais c'est quand même mieux qu'un DD classique et les accès au petits fichiers sont bien plus rapides.


----------

